# New "Cav" Contest



## wdcav1952 (Feb 23, 2010)

Now that the flurry of creativity about naming my leprechaun is slowing down, we _need?? _another _faux_ contest.

Charlie (NewLondon88) made me a set of 6th anniversary Old Fashioned glasses. I have admired them long enough and am almost ready to christen them. Take a look at Charlie's handiwork:

Let's have some suggestions.

What should Cav use to christen his Old Fashioned glass??


----------



## jaywood1207 (Feb 23, 2010)

My choice would be a nice rye and ginger using Canadian Club.  Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## Vol1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think Makers Mark would be good...


----------



## foamcapt40 (Feb 23, 2010)

Most certainly Jack Daniels Single barrel Bourbon. Pour enough to make his avatar disappear!:biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 23, 2010)

Redbreast 12 Year old


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 23, 2010)

Real men drink Johnnie Walker Black, on the rocks!

But then LOOOOOsssssiannnnnies-----

Maybe a pink squirrel?????


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 23, 2010)

I would think a bit of the Cap'n would work just fine on the rocks or cilled and neat (Private Reserve of course)


----------



## David Keller (Feb 23, 2010)

With a dancing Irish avatar, shouldn't the emphasis be on quantity of liquor rather than quality?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 23, 2010)

Old Weller 107, 3 cubes of ice, splash of water and a twist of lime.


----------



## altaciii (Feb 23, 2010)

SWEET chocolate milk.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 23, 2010)

David Keller said:


> With a dancing Irish avatar, shouldn't the emphasis be on quantity of liquor rather than quality?


 
Because of the Avatar may I suggest some Hemlock :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jägerbomb


----------



## juteck (Feb 23, 2010)

Pinch scotch, on the rocks.

or

Woodford Reserve bourbon, on the rocks.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 23, 2010)

Chivas, 18 year,Neat.  Ill help


----------



## JimMc7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Glenlivet, 18 year, neat


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 23, 2010)

Water


----------



## shepardscross (Feb 23, 2010)

I am thinking in keeping with your name a nice two fingers of Laphroaig Whisky.
Considering your name is Irish in origins.
I know as a fellow Irishman I love Laphroaig.

Sean


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Irish Cream on the rocks will show off that glass and avatar very well.


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 23, 2010)

+2 on the Maker's Mark.

If the glass was taller (say a pint glass), I'd have said Newcastle.

Of course, I wouldn't let that stop me.


----------



## shepardscross (Feb 23, 2010)

I would prefer a Guinness over a Newcastle. But then again a Black and Tan with a Harp and Guinness would be nice also.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

Interesting ideas.  A couple of you should receive PM's involving parts of the anatomy not usually kissed (You know who you are!)

I thought Lou was trying to get me arrested  until I Googled his suggestion.

Interestingly enough, although my family traces back to County Mayo and my ancestor left Ireland to avoid starving to death during the potato famine, I have never tasted Irish spirits.

I should mention that I have a set of four of the glasses and an ice maker in my refrigerator.  So, if those of you who are suggesting expensive spirits that I probably can't find Williamsport PA wish to make a road trip..... :drink::highfive::drink:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cav you supply the Red Bull, I supply the Jager and we meet at the border!! Oh and I will bring the shot glasses to drop in the awesome glasses with your name on them. Jagerbombs till we pass out!!!


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 24, 2010)

Fighting **** 103 proof  on the rocks.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 24, 2010)

Duck fart


----------



## Canedriver (Feb 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> What should Cav use to christen his Old Fashioned glass??



CA Glue straight up no chaser. :biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Feb 24, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Duck fart



Does it taste like chicken???

Or is that an order?

ussually happens to me when I crouch too quick....


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *wdcav1952* 

 
_
What should Cav use to christen his Old Fashioned glass??_



Canedriver said:


> CA Glue straight up no chaser. :biggrin:


 

Ahh, I must write another PM involving anatomically impossible acts! :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Duck fart


 

Dude!! This is an Old Fashioned glass!  It would take a flock of ducks to fill this glass!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Feb 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> What should Cav use to christen his Old Fashioned glass??



Being the ole` southern redneck that you are I would not call you a man unless you break that mutha in with some "good ole` fachined corn squeezins" Ifin you ain't got none cause cousin Jethro done gone and blowed up the still then a gimlet would be my second choice.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 24, 2010)

Pappy van Winkle 20yr Family Reserve Bourbon.  like drinking caramel butter, only smoother.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 24, 2010)

Since they are old fashion glasses... they should be christened with an...

Old              Fashioned
            More popular than cheese in Wisconsin

            2 oz. Brandy or Whiskey 
            dash Angostura Bitters 
            3 oz. Squirt or Grapefruit Soda 
            Maraschino Cherry 
            Garnish with Lemon & Orange Slices 

            Mix with ice in an Old-fashioned (Rocks) glass, or a shaker  for larger              quantities. Add cherry and garnish.               Bitters can be substituted for store bought  Old-Fashioned                Mix. 
              Use 7UP for a sweeter drink.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 24, 2010)

Bushmills White Bush or Tullamore Dew 12 Year Old Special Reserve that'll stop the wee bugger from hoppin about!


----------



## avbill (Feb 24, 2010)

I have some stuff in the Wine cellar that I received way by then I was 21.  I'm 60 now It's some type of burden.  I'm a wine guy!


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, Cav, I'd use Cabo Wabo, or Don Julio (Reposado in either willo do) straight up. Yes, I know these are Old Fashioned tumblers... these are sippin' tequilas.:wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 24, 2010)

A bit of Gerge Dickel.  Mmmmmmmm bourbon.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *wdcav1952* 

 
_What should Cav use to christen his Old Fashioned glass??_



Gin N' Tonic said:


> Being the ole` southern redneck that you are I would not call you a man unless you break that mutha in with some "good ole` fachined corn squeezins" Ifin you ain't got none cause cousin Jethro done gone and blowed up the still then a gimlet would be my second choice.


 

Well, I've done shots of moonshine from Alabama and from Puerto Rico.  Both made me glad I don't smoke or I might have exploded my lungs from the fumes!!
 
I do love the gin gimlets, that is a good thought.  
 
Keep the ideas coming.  I get paid on Friday and will make the christening decision then.
 
*Wait a minute!!!  I have four glasses!!!!arty:*


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> I thought Lou was trying to get me arrested  until I Googled his suggestion.
> 
> Interestingly enough, although my family traces back to County Mayo and my ancestor left Ireland to avoid starving to death during the potato famine, I have never tasted Irish spirits.


 
Last year you forgot your background when I had to remind you about "a Moon Pie and an RC".  Now you admit to never having tasted real whisky?  Are you sure the hospital didn't switch you at birth?


----------



## wolftat (Feb 24, 2010)

Cav, I would join you for a Sazerac.


----------



## David M (Feb 24, 2010)

i know its old fashion glasses , just dont stain them with green beer


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2010)

something peaty and smokey.

Hey .. I shoulda lasered in that little bugger on the glasses..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> 2 oz. Brandy or Whiskey
> dash Angostura Bitters
> 3 oz. Squirt or Grapefruit Soda
> Maraschino Cherry
> Garnish with Lemon & Orange Slices



What??  no muddling?  You can't call it an old fashioned unless you muddle!

Take a pestle and smash that cherry and orange slice in the bottom of
the glass. Add a touch of sugar. Muddle some more. (splash of soda if
need to)  Dash of bitters.. cracked ice, few glugs of rye and serve.
We don't need no steenkin garnish. Your crushed up muddled fruit is
layin at the bottom of the glass. No survivors. :tongue:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mudpuppie said:


> i know its old fashion glasses , just dont stain them with green beer


 

Not to worry, I have another confession to make.  I absolutely do NOT drink beer in any way shape or form!  However, my wife and daughter simply add my beer quota to theirs and then look for more!:biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> something peaty and smokey.
> 
> Hey .. I shoulda lasered in that little bugger on the glasses..


 
Could you make him dance????:biggrin:


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you ever heard of Everclear?If it does not take the CA off your pen you can always put it in your car.And blow blue flames out the tail pipe. Todd


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> Could you make him dance????:biggrin:



only after plenty of smokey and peaty


----------



## dgscott (Feb 24, 2010)

given the avatar, I would think that anything other than Bushmill's or Jamison's would be heresy.
Doug


----------



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2010)

Cav, I reckon you should leave the good booze to us drunkard connoisseurs and just use them to keep your wallies in!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 24, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Real men drink Johnnie Walker Black, on the rocks!
> 
> But then LOOOOOsssssiannnnnies-----
> 
> Maybe a pink squirrel?????


 
I think you meant Johnny Walker Blue Label.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am a fan of Cold River Vodka neat.  (this is a true Potato vodka)


----------



## lwalden (Feb 24, 2010)

shepardscross said:


> I would prefer a Guinness over a Newcastle. But then again a Black and Tan with a Harp and Guinness would be nice also.



Technically, Harp and Guiness is a Half-and-Half (or an arf-and-arf, if you're wanting to be abusive). A Black and Tan would be Bass ale and Guiness.

My recommendation would be The Macallan 18 Year Old Speyside Single Malt Scotch Whisky, neat, of course......


----------



## Gagler (Feb 24, 2010)

Turkey and a splash


----------



## RAdams (Feb 24, 2010)

alamocdc said:


> Well, Cav, I'd use Cabo Wabo, or Don Julio (Reposado in either willo do) straight up. Yes, I know these are Old Fashioned tumblers... these are sippin' tequilas.:wink:


 

YUCK....


Jose Cuervo Tradicional (100% blue agave) I guarantee if you like tequila, you will LOVE this stuff! Like Sippin on silk. Better than Patron, Cabo, 1800, mezcal, or any other tequila for that matter.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2010)

I  found an online sourc for miniatures (airline booze to us old timers!)  I can't find all of the suggestions in miniatures, but a bunch of them are available.  We may be talking a YouTube viddo!  (My parents' would be sooooooo proud!)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh yes, back in the day there was a bar in  Dallas called Charlie 
jr.'s where I at times would claim a bar stool and drink a drink called "Fuzzy Mother". You pour a shot glass with tequlia, set the glass in the middle of a tip tray, fill the tip tray with Everclear, light the everclear and wait until the flame turned blue and then down the shot.....oooooh things turned FUZZY MOTHER.   






Oldwagon said:


> Have you ever heard of Everclear?If it does not take the CA off your pen you can always put it in your car.And blow blue flames out the tail pipe. Todd


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree with mrvic, Cap'ns private reserve.


----------

